# Have you ever just disappeared??



## wanderlovejosh (Sep 27, 2017)

Been off the road since march.. working. Bought a new travel trailer. Planned to leave in January.

I know that's not too far away, but at the same time it is. Many times i've had a fantasy of just leaving without telling anyone, completely getting off social media(which for me would only be instagram), pretending its the early 90's before we all had cell phones and crap.

The thought seems like it would be liberating... Just leave, and not tell anyone. How many of you have done this, and was it positive or no?


----------



## AAAutin (Sep 27, 2017)

When I left, I sent my closest friends a "Dear John" email from the train station. Everyone else, I just ghosted.


----------



## Dmac (Sep 27, 2017)

I have tried to disappear, but wherever I go, there I am.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 27, 2017)

for short trips, sure ill leave at the drop of a hat and not even think about telling anyone, mostly because i dont keep in touch with many people these days. but if i plan on being gone over a few weeks ill let a few people know just so they dont worry when i dont answer my phone.

i dont use facebook or instagram or any social media besides this site if you want to call it that. so if anyone wants to get in touch with me they can knock on my door, call my phone, or email me. its not that hard to kinda fade away when you dont really bother with keeping up with whatever new platform people are using to share pictures or updates about their life. if something happens to somebody i talk to they know im not going to find out about it online so if its something they think i should know about they get in touch with me personally.


----------



## angerisagift (Sep 28, 2017)

wanderlovejosh said:


> Been off the road since march.. working. Bought a new travel trailer. Planned to leave in January.
> 
> I know that's not too far away, but at the same time it is. Many times i've had a fantasy of just leaving without telling anyone, completely getting off social media(which for me would only be instagram), pretending its the early 90's before we all had cell phones and crap.
> 
> The thought seems like it would be liberating... Just leave, and not tell anyone. How many of you have done this, and was it positive or no?


Been doing this since 2006. But don't have lot of family,so not big deal.good Luck


----------



## Jerrell (Sep 28, 2017)

It depends on your social circle I guess. 

I've always told my mom and my brother when I'm going to be unavailable, whether I was deploying in the military or hitting the road for what could be six days or six months depending on my mood, because my mom raised us as a single parent and we're pretty tight. 

They're the ones that matter. Everyone else can find out I've hit the road the hard way. lol


----------



## Ori (Sep 29, 2017)

I did it the first time I left. I deleted all my social media and didn't tell anyone where I was going. I also got rid of my cell phone. It was the most liberating time I was on the road.

I rarely tell people when I go now. I just go. My cellphone only works on wifi and I can't even be bothered to check it anymore. 

Deleting social media is probably one of the best things you can do though. It'll definitely show you who actually cares about you.


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Sep 29, 2017)

Fuck it, I'm doing it. 

Colorado Springs here I come!


----------



## CricketsChirping (Sep 30, 2017)

Ive always wanted to ghost out like that to liberate myself. I've always felt too black sheepish in my family and there is some great divide between all my friends and myself on some level. but even so I always notice the messages I send before I leave. Habbit, the safety net of someone knowing where you are, I don't know exactly. Anyways best of luck to you


----------



## angerisagift (Sep 30, 2017)

wanderlovejosh said:


> Fuck it, I'm doing it.
> 
> Colorado Springs here I come!


Have a safe trip


----------



## Brother X (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah, good luck. I have ghosted several times, once for 10 years.


----------



## Chazten (Oct 5, 2017)

Ayy I'm coolin in the springs right now, hmu if ya wanna plan some fun shit!


----------



## deleted user (Oct 5, 2017)

last time, people knew I was leaving. they hated it, didn't understand it, and never believed in me.

they were all wrong, but this time, I left sporadically in the early morning, leaving only a note trying to explain who I am and why I do the things I do.

glad to see you said fuck it, by the way. ::


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 8, 2017)

Pretty much there now. Haven't talked to my folks in a year pretty much disowned them. Don't use social media besides STP. Have a working phone with number but I don't regularly give it out. Everyone thinks I'm weird because I'm so anti social but in all honesty I think society is disgusting. If you ain't go no good family people are liable to turn on you like a pack of wolves because your vulnerable. Too bad those motherfuckers ain't checked to notice I was a wolverine.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Oct 8, 2017)

do what you want in life.


----------

